# Smoke Eater



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Alright Cigar Enthusiasts...I was able to finally win an argument with the wife, under one condition of course. 

The basement in my new home is finished, and the winters are very cold here like -20 to -40 cold. I was able to talk the wife into letting me smoke down there, the only stipulation being I get a smoke eater.

So I need a smoke eater or an awesome air purifier, for a room about 500 sq ft. To be honest I don't even know where to start looking. I've checked Sears and Lowe's but haven't really seen anything that sounds right. I want something reasonably priced and runs somewhat quite to not disturb Chris Berman sound effects on Sundays.

What to do, what to do.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Not sure if this works well 

UVTV DIY Smoke Filter - YouTube


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well I can tell you what not to waste time/effort/money on.

bathroom exhaust fans, simply not strong enough to pull the smoke as smoke tends to be a bit heavier. 

any type of air purifier, these help after the fact but minimally and filters get fairly pricier for these.

a fan in a window blowing out wards... well this works ok but also needs another fan opposite the room blowing across to really create that cross breeze.

a kitchen exhaust hood mounted by a window... works pretty good but only if you are right under it.

a vortex (or any other type of centrifugal fan) works good at evacuating smoke, maybe a tad loud though.

I currently use the vortex in my smoking room (backyard shed) because well honestly none of these options worked well enough and my house smelled which I didnt like... but the wife HATED.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye on this one...

Hepa & Ionic Air Purifier - Multi-Tech XJ-3000C


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

You need a good industrial extractor obviously. But just as important is a good air supply in. Preferably opposite and heated, to help push out the smoke by air pressure. It will get cold in the basement if its just from the outside and if plugged into the main heating, may spread your odours and get you kicked out. A time delay on the system that will allow it to run for a while after you switch off would be handy to clear it of odours.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Austin air purifiers (Austin Air Cleaners, AustinAir Purifiers & Filters | AustinAirStore.com) work pretty well at clearing smoke and odor from a room but they are both expensive and not quiet.


----------



## nhaze (Jul 11, 2012)

I would post a link but am apparently too new.

Search Smokeeter SE40. Probably what you need but also not cheap at about $2500 msrp. Search used?


----------

